# Metal detecting request



## millikins (14 August 2015)

Did anyone see the post asking for permission to detect on land in Surrey? I decided to answer. Poster said he was a Geologist, so there's me expecting Sheldon's "Mud People" with beard and sandals when a sleek, black soft top Jag rolls up and I'm praying the dog doesn't jump up at it! He found all sorts of interesting things, Victorian pennies and halfpennies, an C18 thimble and best one, a silver threepenny bit. He's coming back next week and see what else is hiding in my paddock.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...r-Pasture-in-Surrey&highlight=metal+detecting


----------



## Dry Rot (14 August 2015)

I bought a metal detector to find a bit that dropped off the tractor. I really can't understand why anyone would do it for pleasure! Probably one of the most tedious jobs I have ever done! Found a few bits of metal, numerous short bits of rusted fencing wre, but I did find the bit that fell off the tractor so it wasn't all bad! The metal detector has stood unloved and unused in the corner of the kitchen ever since.


----------



## millikins (14 August 2015)

Maybe they're too careful in Scotland to lose their threepenny bits


----------



## Dry Rot (15 August 2015)

millikins said:



			Maybe they're too careful in Scotland to lose their threepenny bits

Click to expand...

Quite right. My bits are very carefuly guarded!


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 August 2015)

My mate and I did a friend's  paddock that was in use in medieval times, (Henry the 8th passed through on his way to visit Anne Boleyn over at Hever) few pieces we couldn't identify turned up.
We also had a go at another friend's farm, on that there was the remains of a  Messerschmitt 109 that had crashed, killing the pilot and a Spitfire further over in another field, with pilot inside too, the Time Team had been in before us so the cannon, engine AND the pilot had been removed from the Spit. We found plenty of shrapnel and empty cannon shells further out around the planes. We decided not to dig directly on the top of the planes out of respect as we felt they were both graves.
My mate goes out whenever he can round here and recently found a perfectly preserved silver Roman coin 2 inches below the surface.
These are rare finds though and most of the time it's just labour intensive digging and back filling!


----------



## Pebble101 (24 August 2015)

I borrowed our neighbours detector to find the bit of electric fence post left behind when one of the horses broke it.  It was very boring and we never found it.

Our neighbour allowed the local club on her field.  My OH took the quad down to our field to find one of the ladies squatting behind our shelter going to the toilet - both were shocked and he drove off.  She had the cheek to leave her dirty tissues behind, we certainly don't want them back after that!


----------



## millikins (24 August 2015)

Pebble101 said:



			I borrowed our neighbours detector to find the bit of electric fence post left behind when one of the horses broke it.  It was very boring and we never found it.

Our neighbour allowed the local club on her field.  My OH took the quad down to our field to find one of the ladies squatting behind our shelter going to the toilet - both were shocked and he drove off.  She had the cheek to leave her dirty tissues behind, we certainly don't want them back after that!
		
Click to expand...

That is a shame, hope your neighbour complained. This chap couldn't be more polite, replaced turf divots and doesn't dig deep. Last week found an almost perfect Henry VII silver half groat. Has also promised to remove the leftover nails/hinges etc from an old bonfire site.


----------

